# Probleme bit dem Blasc Addon



## Nunuuika (5. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe artig das Addon installiert und gestartet. Aber ich erhalte andauernd
die Meldung "Kein Profil aktiv, bitte wähle ein Profil aus, das abgeglichen werden
soll". Danach öffent sich Config-Screen und ich weiss einfach nicht wo ich was 
einstellen soll.

Kann mir da einer von Euch helfen?

Mit großem dank im Vorraus.


----------



## Cellex (5. Januar 2006)

gleicher fehler - nach dem update kann ich keine profile zum abgleich auswählen


----------



## Regnor (5. Januar 2006)

Moin, Profile zum abgleich könnt ihr auswählen wenn ihr im PopupMenü von BLASC auf "Einstellungen" geht. Dort auf "Anzeigeoptionen klicken. In dem Treeview unten könnt ihr auswählen welche Profile abgeglichen werden sollen.


----------



## Nunuuika (5. Januar 2006)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Profile zum abgleich könnt ihr auswählen wenn ihr im PopupMenü von BLASC auf "Einstellungen" geht. Dort auf "Anzeigeoptionen klicken. In dem Treeview unten könnt ihr auswählen welche Profile abgeglichen werden sollen.
> [post="107235"][/post]​




hmm, daß ist doch der Screen mit den 3 Buttons obendrüber und darunter eine Art
 Memo-Feld, oder? Wenn Du das meinst, daß ist bei mir immer komplett leer...


Gruß

Nunuuika


----------



## Regnor (5. Januar 2006)

Nunuuika schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, daß ist doch der Screen mit den 3 Buttons obendrüber und darunter eine Art
> Memo-Feld, oder? Wenn Du das meinst, daß ist bei mir immer komplett leer...
> Gruß
> 
> ...



warst du schon einmal in wow eingeloggt mit dem neuen patch? blizzard hat da leider die verzeichnisstruktur geändert.. sowas es sein kann das dort erst daten nach keinem korrektem einloggen angezeigt werden! bitte probier das mal aus und gib dann hier feedback.

Hast du unter "Allgemeines" auch die richtige WoW.exe bzw Launcher.exe angegeben?


----------



## Andorin (5. Januar 2006)

Bei mir das selbe problem.
Das auswählen ist enfach leer.

Hab probiert oben umzuschalten keine Wirkung.

Auch das starten von WoW bringt nichts.
Nach beendung des spieles:

Windows hat einen Fehler in blasc endeckt und muss beendet werden


----------



## Nunuuika (5. Januar 2006)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> warst du schon einmal in wow eingeloggt mit dem neuen patch? blizzard hat da leider die verzeichnisstruktur geändert.. sowas es sein kann das dort erst daten nach keinem korrektem einloggen angezeigt werden! bitte probier das mal aus und gib dann hier feedback.
> 
> Hast du unter "Allgemeines" auch die richtige WoW.exe bzw Launcher.exe angegeben?
> [post="107240"][/post]​



Ich habe fplgendes gemacht:

1.) Blasc-AddOn installiert
2.) WoW normal gestartet (nicht über Blasc-AddOn)
3.) WoW beendet
4.) Blasc-AddOn gestartet
5.) WoW über Blasc-AddOn gestartet (WoW wird direkt gestartet - nicht der Launcher)
6.) WoW beendet
7.) danach transferierte Blasc-AddOn irgendwelche Daten

Diese Steps habe ich mehrfach und in anderer Reihenfolge durchgeführt. Diese
Profil-Liste (TreeView) ist immer leer. Und andauernd werde ich nach einem Profil
gefragt.


btw. Vielen Dank, daß Du Dich so nett um uns beide kümmerst


Nunuuika


----------



## Regnor (5. Januar 2006)

Nunuuika schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe fplgendes gemacht:
> 
> 1.) Blasc-AddOn installiert
> 2.) WoW normal gestartet (nicht über Blasc-AddOn)
> ...



so, wenn ich das so lese bin ich erstmal etwas *confused*
bin auch gerade auf arbeit und kann da nicht direkt was machen -.- schaue aber das ich heute nacht/morgen früh mich gleich an das problem/die probleme ransetzen kann.


----------



## Nunuuika (5. Januar 2006)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> so, wenn ich das so lese bin ich erstmal etwas *confused*
> bin auch gerade auf arbeit und kann da nicht direkt was machen -.- schaue aber das ich heute nacht/morgen früh mich gleich an das problem/die probleme ransetzen kann.
> [post="107250"][/post]​




soll ich vlt. das AddOn noch mal deinstallieren und erneut installieren?
wenn ja, wie soll ich bei der Deinstallation und ReInstallation vorgehen?

erst installieren, dann WoW normal starten, dann Addon starten und WoW mittels Addon starten?


----------



## Regnor (5. Januar 2006)

Nunuuika, du hast ne pm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyewitness (5. Januar 2006)

Na toll, Ich habe das gleich Problem. Bin auch an einer Lösung interessiert. Von mir aus auch per PM   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (5. Januar 2006)

Ich habe Nunuuika ledigleich gebeten mir ein paar Daten zuzuschicken. Ich denke das diese Daten reichen um den Fehler nachvollziehen und beheben zu können.  Dann wird es einen Patch geben. Ich denke das ich bis morgen abend eine Lösung für das Problem habe.

MfG
Regnor


----------



## Eyewitness (5. Januar 2006)

Ok. Dann wart ich mal gespannt auf eine Lösung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gruechris (5. Januar 2006)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Nunuuika ledigleich gebeten mir ein paar Daten zuzuschicken. Ich denke das diese Daten reichen um den Fehler nachvollziehen und beheben zu können.  Dann wird es einen Patch geben. Ich denke das ich bis morgen abend eine Lösung für das Problem habe.
> 
> MfG
> Regnor
> [post="107257"][/post]​



Servus

Erstmal tnx für das nette tool :-)

Gleicher Effekt auch bei mir, gestern Autoupdate von BLASC (und vorher Patch 1.9) seit dem sind keine Profile mehr vorhanden zum auswählen.

Ach ja, beim Autoupdate hat er sich bei mir aufgehängt, danach gleich mal neu installiert.

Habe bereits komplett deinstalliert (auch die BLASC Datein in savedvariables - PC neustart, neu installiert etc.) hilft leider nichts, hätte auch mal die Debug-Version gestartet, er schreibt aber leider keine debug.txt....

Habe WoW schon des öfteren gestartet und beendet (mit und ohne BLASC) hat leider nichts geholfen. Beim beenden schreibt er immer das er keine Herolddaten gefunden hat, dann kommt noch 'Parse Itemdaten' etc. und offenbar überträgt er auch etwas.

cu
Chris


----------



## B3N (5. Januar 2006)

Sobald du dich einmal im Spiel eingeloggt hast und das Game wieder beendet hast, findest du unter BLASCConfig wieder Profile. Blizzard hat die Ordnerstruktur überarbeitet, deshalb tritt dieser Effekt auf wenn du dich mit dem neuen Patch noch nicht eingeloggt hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andorin (6. Januar 2006)

Funktioniert leider net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich seh noch immer keine Profile und er fragt mich die ganze zeit dannach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Nunuuika (6. Januar 2006)

ÓK ich habe das Pic geschickt.


----------



## Cellex (6. Januar 2006)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Sobald du dich einmal im Spiel eingeloggt hast und das Game wieder beendet hast, findest du unter BLASCConfig wieder Profile. Blizzard hat die Ordnerstruktur überarbeitet, deshalb tritt dieser Effekt auf wenn du dich mit dem neuen Patch noch nicht eingeloggt hast.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




klappt ned - keine profile da - liste einfach leer
hab sogar schon addon deinstalliert, gelöscht und neu raufgepackt - kein effekt


----------



## Gromzik (6. Januar 2006)

von mir auch erstmal danke für dieses hervorragende Teil.
Ja,ich habe das selbe Problem,wie meine oben stehenden Poster.
Er fragt immer nach einem Profil,welches ich auswählen soll,welches aber nicht mehr in der Liste steht.
Dieses Problem trat auf,nach dem das Tool updaten wollte und es zu einem Programmabsturz kam.


----------



## Gruechris (6. Januar 2006)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Sobald du dich einmal im Spiel eingeloggt hast und das Game wieder beendet hast, findest du unter BLASCConfig wieder Profile. Blizzard hat die Ordnerstruktur überarbeitet, deshalb tritt dieser Effekt auf wenn du dich mit dem neuen Patch noch nicht eingeloggt hast.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Servus

Ja, es wird ein neues BLASCProfiler.lua erzeugt (unter WTF\ACCOUNT\'Kontoname'\savevariables) in dem File sind auch CHARS, version 0.9.0, OBJ ist 1 eingetragen, NPC sind einige drinnen, lediglich unter items sind keine Einträge. Start ich BLASC Config, sind unter Anzeigoptionen keine Einträge vorhanden.

Die BLASCProfiler.lua habe ich schon mal händisch hochgeladen, das klappt. Das File selbst dürfte also nicht defekt sein (wurde schon das 3 mal neu erzeugt ;-) )


----------



## Regnor (6. Januar 2006)

Was noch wichtig wäre... habt ihr nur WoW gestartet und dann beendet oder auch einen Char eingeloggt?


----------



## Gruechris (6. Januar 2006)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Was noch wichtig wäre... habt ihr nur WoW gestartet und dann beendet oder auch einen Char eingeloggt?
> [post="107287"][/post]​



Auch eingeloggt, auch damit gespielt etc. Datei ist ja vorhanden, aber er kann die offenbar nicht auswerten/finden...

cu
Chris


----------



## Nunuuika (6. Januar 2006)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Was noch wichtig wäre... habt ihr nur WoW gestartet und dann beendet oder auch einen Char eingeloggt?
> [post="107287"][/post]​




ja, eingelogt und mehrfach gespielt


----------



## Farook (7. Januar 2006)

Nunuuika schrieb:
			
		

> ja, eingelogt und mehrfach gespielt
> [post="107290"][/post]​


Ich habe seit dem 1.9er-Patch und dem dazugehörigen BLASC-Update das selbe Problem.

Manueller Upload klappt - alternative Lösung bis zur Behebung des Problems also vorhanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg, Farook.


----------



## Hexxer (7. Januar 2006)

Hi,
also ich kann das hier erlebte auch nur bestätigen. Blasc wählt keine Profile mehr an bzw ich kann ebenso keine mehr auswählen. Neuinstalltion habe ich versucht, ein und ausloggen usw usw usw.

MFG


----------



## Cellex (8. Januar 2006)

Farook schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe seit dem 1.9er-Patch und dem dazugehörigen BLASC-Update das selbe Problem.
> 
> Manueller Upload klappt - alternative Lösung bis zur Behebung des Problems also vorhanden.
> 
> ...



ich hoffe es funktioniert bald wieder wie gehabt mit dem automatischen upload - is der einzige grund warum ich dieses addon überhaupt hab... denn jedes mal wenn sich was ändert am gear/skillung manuell uploaden is etwas nervig wenns eigentlich automatisch gehen sollte


----------



## Regnor (8. Januar 2006)

wie gesagt leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir sind auf jedem fall an dem Problem dran! 

Ideal wäre es wenn sich jemand finden würde, von den Leuten die das Problem haben, der sagen wir mal  Dienstag von 19 bis 20 Uhr Zeit hätte. 
Da ich das Problem hier an keinem Rechner nachvollziehen kann wär also da die Hilfe von einem von euch sicher von Vorteil den Fehler asap zu killen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß
Regnor


----------



## Hexxer (8. Januar 2006)

Hi,

also Zeit sieht bei mri schlecht aus da ich sowieso recht wenig habe.
BLASC startet zwar im Debug-Modus, schreibt aber scheinbar da noch nichts in die Debug.txt.
Ihr könnt mir auch gerne ne mod. Blasc.exe schicken und ich jage jeden Debug Output zu Euch.


----------



## Lotzo (8. Januar 2006)

Hallo


bei mir siehts folgendermaßen aus 

Ich habe  2 PCs mit je einem WOW Account bei dem einen kann man Profile auswählen  bei dem anderen ist die liste leer

neuinstallation-> keine besserung 
Ich habe die kopletten WTF Ordner getauscht -> keine besserung 
welcher ordner wird ausgelesen?
regeinträge?

Auf dem PC wo es nicht geht  musste ich während des updates den Blasc updater per Taskmanager beenden->da absturz

auf beiden pc´s laufen die gleichen addons

mfg
Lotzo


----------



## Eyewitness (8. Januar 2006)

Sorry, Dienstag abend geht leider nicht. Montag (morgen) oder Mittwoch wär kein Problem.


----------



## Andorin (8. Januar 2006)

Lotzo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> bei mir siehts folgendermaßen aus
> 
> Ich habe  2 PCs mit je einem WOW Account bei dem einen kann man Profile auswählen  bei dem anderen ist die liste leer
> ...



Ich hab das genau gleiche Problem
Ich kann dir die Debug.txt zukommen lassen wenn du willst?!
Einfach PN an mich....

Mfg
Andorin


----------



## Gromzik (9. Januar 2006)

Grüss euch,also ich kann Dienstag in der genanten Zeit und würde gerne weiter helfen.Wäe schade,wenn man das Proggie nicht mit unterstützt.
Sag,was ich tun kann und ich helfe gerne.


----------



## Farook (9. Januar 2006)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Ideal wäre es wenn sich jemand finden würde, von den Leuten die das Problem haben, der sagen wir mal  Dienstag von 19 bis 20 Uhr Zeit hätte.
> Da ich das Problem hier an keinem Rechner nachvollziehen kann wär also da die Hilfe von einem von euch sicher von Vorteil den Fehler asap zu killen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*@ Regnor*

Leider werde ich dir/euch zu besagter Zeit am Dienstag nicht weiterhelfen können, da wir uns wie jeden Dienstag in Molten Core befinden werden.

Wenn ich euch sonst irgendwie weiterhelfen kann (Debug-File, ...) bitte einfach hier Bescheid geben, was ich tun soll, um das Problem zu lokalisieren.

Mfg, Farook.


----------



## Regnor (9. Januar 2006)

Erstmal danke an alle die sich hier gemeldet haben. Am einfachsten ist es natürlich wenn man sowas schnell Testen und auch besprechen kann, z.B. im IRC.

*Gromzik*, ich würd dich bitten dann am Dienstag (Morgen) um ca 19:00 Uhr im IRC (Quakenet) im Channel #blacklegion zu sein. Dann können wir das kurz besprechen wie wir das machen.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Lotzo (9. Januar 2006)

hallo

Für alle die nicht warten wollen oder können :-)

Man kann die Accounts per hand in die blasc.ini datei eintragen!

Die Liste ist dann zwar immernoch leer aber die Daten werden dann hochgeladen und es kommt auch keine fehlermeldung mehr.


bei mir sieht es jetzt  so aus
[ACCOUNTS]
Account1=   <- name eintragen!!!
Account9=    <- wird nur für einen weiteren acc benötigt
[News]

nachdem die änderungen durchgeführt wurden darf der BLASC einstellungsdialog nicht mehr mit ok beendet werden da sonst wieder die leere Accounts liste in der Blasc.ini abgelegt wird :-)


Ich habe es grad mit angelegten items getestet aber rest müsste auch gehen

mfg
Lotzo

PS: kann es sein das der fehler bei allen auftritt bei denen das automatische update nicht richtig geklappt hat und man deshalb neuinstallieren musste?


----------



## Hellbart (9. Januar 2006)

Lotzo schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> Für alle die nicht warten wollen oder können :-)
> 
> ...




Das geht auch einfacher.
Ihr geht unter BLASC (rechtsklicken) auf "Einstellungen..."
Dort geht ihr (oben links die 2te Schaltfläche) auf "Anzeigeoptionen"
Dann klickt ihr auf den "+" Zeichen und wählt die Helden aus, die getrackt werden sollen.
Kein Hacken, kein Tracken.


----------



## Gromzik (9. Januar 2006)

Hellbart schrieb:
			
		

> Das geht auch einfacher.
> Ihr geht unter BLASC (rechtsklicken) auf "Einstellungen..."
> Dort geht ihr (oben links die 2te Schaltfläche) auf "Anzeigeoptionen"
> Dann klickt ihr auf den "+" Zeichen und wählt die Helden aus, die getrackt werden sollen.
> ...




Nur das da kein Puszeichen ist.

Ich werde dann am Dienstag im IRC sein und mich melden.
Bis dahin alles Gute


----------



## Lotzo (9. Januar 2006)

Hellbart schrieb:
			
		

> Das geht auch einfacher.
> Ihr geht unter BLASC (rechtsklicken) auf "Einstellungen..."
> Dort geht ihr (oben links die 2te Schaltfläche) auf "Anzeigeoptionen"
> Dann klickt ihr auf den "+" Zeichen und wählt die Helden aus, die getrackt werden sollen.
> ...




loool das ist ja grad der fehler genau das geht bei einigen nicht!!!!

mfg
Lotzo


----------



## Hellbart (9. Januar 2006)

Lotzo schrieb:
			
		

> loool das ist ja grad der fehler genau das geht bei einigen nicht!!!!
> 
> mfg
> Lotzo
> [post="107370"][/post]​



oha.
Ich wollt nur helfen.


----------



## Valandriel (10. Januar 2006)

Keine Ahnung ob euch das weiterhilft aber seit 1.9 werden die Profile bei mir so abgespeichert

Vorher: WTF/Account/<Accountname>/<Charaktername>
Jetzt: WTF/Account/<Accountname>/<Servername>/<Charaktername>


----------



## Regnor (10. Januar 2006)

Valandriel schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung ob euch das weiterhilft aber seit 1.9 werden die Profile bei mir so abgespeichert
> 
> Vorher: WTF/Account/<Accountname>/<Charaktername>
> Jetzt: WTF/Account/<Accountname>/<Servername>/<Charaktername>
> [post="107466"][/post]​



da sich *Gromzik* vorhin mehrere Stunden zeit genommen hat und mit mir das ganze getestet hat konnten wir den Fehler finden und beseitigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
danke hier nochmals an alle die uns infos über den Fehler haben zukommen lassen. Die neue Version wird morgen im laufe des tages auf unseren Server gespielt.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Hexxer (11. Januar 2006)

Danke euch beiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farook (17. Januar 2006)

Danke für die rasche Behebung des Problems. :smile: 

Mfg, Farook.


----------

